# Eldar Nightspinner .pdf Rules Download.



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Exactly as the title says, GW has decided to release that nightspinner rules as a downloadable .pdf . No more having to root around online, or in that old White Dwarf issue for them now.

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/article.jsp?aId=15100016a


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Now if only they changed them to make it good.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Decent rules. I like that it's "Hit" and not "unsaved wound", as that AP- is a killer (for the user, that is) Good catch, +1


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice catch!


----------



## goobi2 (Jun 1, 2009)

Finally! This will solve a whole slew of my issues at the store. Ass-hats wouldn't accept it in a normal 40k game until the rules were posted on the website.

These aren't bad by any stretch. All those piled on rules really make a difference. Also, this won't just be glance locked like a Prism since he can be out of LoS.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Aramoro said:


> Now if only they changed them to make it good.


yeah a str6 rending 5" template that can shoot you without seeing you is utter shit, especially against assault squads and bikers, I mean who cares if they have to take dangerous terrain tests


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> yeah a str6 rending 5" template that can shoot you without seeing you is utter shit, especially against assault squads and bikers, I mean who cares if they have to take dangerous terrain tests


Ok, now i'm understanding how you get rep.

You just wait to cannibalize on dumb comments.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Eleven said:


> Ok, now i'm understanding how you get rep.
> 
> You just wait to cannibalize on dumb comments.


if it was that simple quoting you would earn me a fortune
do you have a fetish for my rep or something?. you seem to be stuck on the "stella has more rep than me" page, jealousy over a meaningless distraction perhaps?, I dunno, perhaps get that checked, it could fester into a serious problem.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> if it was that simple quoting you would earn me a fortune


I think you're a knob, Stella, but I must admit to a little chuckle at that.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> if it was that simple quoting you would earn me a fortune


I'll save myself the effort and just toss up a fuck you.

I also like how someone can't even compliment you without noting that he thinks you're a prick.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I think Stellas brilliant.

The nightspinner, almost as so.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> yeah a str6 rending 5" template that can shoot you without seeing you is utter shit, especially against assault squads and bikers, I mean who cares if they have to take dangerous terrain tests


And if it was not in the Heavy Support slot it would be playable.


----------



## Mathai (Sep 1, 2010)

I've been considering it decent all this time and I didnt know it also had rending. So yeah, I'm gonna get me one of these suckers now no doubt.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Aramoro said:


> And if it was not in the Heavy Support slot it would be playable.


you've got 3 slots, according to most morons...err players eldar only seem to have 1 choice worth taking anyway, so I'm sure you can make room spamming 1 unit 3 times to fit something else in.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Eleven said:


> I'll save myself the effort and just toss up a fuck you.
> 
> I also like how someone can't even compliment you without noting that he thinks you're a prick.


Don't get all huffy Eleven. Stella is an insufferable ass to everyone and that is why I like having him around. 

If you read around the sarcasm he makes an excellent point. Get over the rep issue and don't be whiny.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> you've got 3 slots, according to most morons...err players eldar only seem to have 1 choice worth taking anyway, so I'm sure you can make room spamming 1 unit 3 times to fit something else in.


There are 2 or 3 good Heavy Slots for Eldar, but for the points taking Night Spinners mean you're not taking Fire Prisms, Falcons, Serpents etc etc. If they were cheaper you could afford to stick one in that 3rd slot, or if in a different FoC then you could buy them in higher points games. But they are neither.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Aramoro said:


> There are 2 or 3 good Heavy Slots for Eldar, but for the points taking Night Spinners mean you're not taking Fire Prisms, Falcons, Serpents etc etc. If they were cheaper you could afford to stick one in that 3rd slot, or if in a different FoC then you could buy them in higher points games. But they are neither.


well thats perfect if there is only 2 or 3 (though you only list 2), take a prism, falcon AND spinner, and I'm sure you'd have plenty of points since eldar players buy fuck all from fast attack or elites, and if you don't spam dire avengers like its going out of fashion (which it did long ago) and save your time not buying bloody elfrad you'll have loaaaaaaaads of points.

but the negative is you end up with an imaginative list, which you all hate.
*I lol with a feeling of dispair*


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Stella is an insufferable bastard. However, behind all his flash and charm he is generally a reasonable chap. (more or less) But we Eldar do spam some Elites: Fire Dragons.

I've got more use for a Night Spinner in most of my armies than I do Fire Prisms. Fire Prisms suffer from way too much cover being out there these days. Cost is much more than fair, i'd say.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Styro-J said:


> Stella is an insufferable bastard. However, behind all his flash and charm he is generally a reasonable chap. (more or less) But we Eldar do spam some Elites: Fire Dragons.


fire dragons and?.....oh wait stupid me, there would never be an and
*thank god eldar players no longer use banshees and scorpions and that dragons are useless against large amounts of guardsmen*


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Stella is the funniest guy on the forums, thats for sure! Always nice to laugh when he complains about something/calls something absolutely crap... And when you think about it, most of the things he says are true... 

The Nightspinner sounds awesome enough in my opinion...


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Not every Eldar player uses fire dragons and 3 prism lists. As for me prisms-0 Fire dragons-6 in total in 2000 points. Eldrad-no since I do not play Ulthwe and as for unused choices I can admit the fast attack section is slightly rubbish but harlequins, scorpions, pathfinders and dark reapers? I use all of these and they far from suck in my opinion.

The nightspinner has some very saucy rules that make it great vs hordes. I just can't be asked to shell out £30 for another tank. I have enough to spend on at the moment.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice Find op! Saves me the trouble of having to guess what the rules are or consult Army Builder 

+Rep


----------



## Kalshinko (Oct 22, 2010)

I think I am losing faith in these forums, I know I am new here.

Every one dogs the whirlwind for space marines here, and now I am hearing the only elite is fire dragons, spamming avengers and Eldar only have 2 or 3 good heavy choices.

To me this is just saying people don't know how to use thier different troops. Or they haven't actually played Eldar. I for one dont take any avengers as troops, and I hardly ever go to battle without my scorpians, and my record with Eldar is leaps and bounds better than my Marines.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Kalshinko said:


> I think I am losing faith in these forums, I know I am new here.
> 
> Every one dogs the whirlwind for space marines here, and now I am hearing the only elite is fire dragons, spamming avengers and Eldar only have 2 or 3 good heavy choices.
> 
> To me this is just saying people don't know how to use thier different troops. Or they haven't actually played Eldar. I for one dont take any avengers as troops, and I hardly ever go to battle without my scorpians, and my record with Eldar is leaps and bounds better than my Marines.


Don't lose faith in the forums. It is only a select few who recommend spamming only certain units. For the most part I have found the boards here very open minded, and when they give advice on a list they usually present pros and cons for each unit as well as what has worked for them in the past. In the end most of us understand that it is your list and you should play it how it best works for you.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Kalshinko said:


> Every one dogs the whirlwind for space marines here


If I played Loyalist Marines, I would own 3 Whirlwinds because I think they are pure awesomeness! :biggrin:


----------



## Mathai (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah not everybody that comes here uses cliched lists. Eldar are a bit old, so the parts of their army that are especially good do get talked about more often true enough. But I know that I never use any Fire Prisms in my lists(I hate using up two slots in my favorite part of the FOC for them) while as I absolutely love working out ways to make them an assaulting force. (I do tend to shy away from Banshees, but I love using Scorpions and Harlequins whenever I can fit them in) 

The Shadow Weaver is a very welcome large blast fire support that I can just stick behind a mountain and they stay relevant thanks to the twin linkage. And that rending just makes it deadly in my opinion. AP- doesnt sting as much when it still has the possibility of punching through that terminator armor. And even if it doesnt it still forces them to make another save next turn in the difficult/dangerous terrain checks, and will slow them down as well. So it works great against mobs, but still not bad against heavier armor. And even at -1 to the result, a hit against a vehicle will still be doing something. So I just dont target the tank, and if it drifts over it than I am ok because of the rules.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> well thats perfect if there is only 2 or 3 (though you only list 2), take a prism, falcon AND spinner, and I'm sure you'd have plenty of points since eldar players buy fuck all from fast attack or elites, and if you don't spam dire avengers like its going out of fashion (which it did long ago) and save your time not buying bloody elfrad you'll have loaaaaaaaads of points.
> 
> but the negative is you end up with an imaginative list, which you all hate.
> *I lol with a feeling of dispair*


If you're a fluff player who cares if you win or not so the Night Spinner being good or not is irrelevant. The only people to whom it's relevant are competitive players. Fire Prisms are designed to work in Pairs and in pairs are some of the best AT we have in the Eldar Army. So you're down to one slot, Falcons and War Walkers are tempting, even then much maligned Wraithlord. Eldar simply have too many good things in Heavy Support for a situational tank. If I knew I was going to play so foot slogging Army then yeah I'll play Night Spinners, but I build all comers lists. Spinners are just not good enough in comparison to the rest of the Heavy Support choices. You could take one because you like it but it's not good. 

Everyone will have an example where their Night Spinner totally killed a Land Raider and all the Marines inside it, but that's the exception not the rule. 

I'm not going to go into the many and various problems the Eldar suffer from here but I will touch on the Dire Avengers. People play them because they're one of the best units we have, genuinely good. Out of the 5 Troop choices we have Guardians and Wraithguard are pretty poor, Avengers, Rangers and Jetbikes get played. People play a lot of Mech so Avengers are the most popular. They are spammed because of a limited number of god choices and you have to take something in there.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Kalshinko said:


> I think I am losing faith in these forums, I know I am new here.
> 
> Every one dogs the whirlwind for space marines here, and now I am hearing the only elite is fire dragons, spamming avengers and Eldar only have 2 or 3 good heavy choices.


News just in, the Whirlwind is not very good. 

Also Fire dragons are excellent so people play lots of them.

But you know that's just an opinion, go with what every you feel like, make reasoned and well thought out arguments as to why Whirlwinds are ace. No idea should be afraid of a little critical thinking now.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Kalshinko said:


> I am hearing the only elite is fire dragons, spamming avengers and Eldar only have 2 or 3 good heavy choices.
> 
> To me this is just saying people don't know how to use thier different troops. Or they haven't actually played Eldar. I for one dont take any avengers as troops, and I hardly ever go to battle without my scorpians, and my record with Eldar is leaps and bounds better than my Marines.


Do you think that maybe (and it's a wild idea, I know) the reason why everyone agrees about something is because it is right? You only ever see the same archetypes in tournaments because over 50% of our codex is full of useless crap for competitive games.

If you play casually, that's fine. I play casually. I love playing and having fun with some mates. I love sometimes taking silly units just for a laugh.

But don't expect to take your list with Swooping Hawks, Wraithguard and Support Weapons and expect to get anywhere in a tournament, because you won't. That's the simple truth.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Pfft Of course you should take Support Weapons they're awesome, wait here's an article by someone witty and handsome I found.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

One thing you have to remember about alot of the people who use internet forums for GW, is that they are tournament players, so therefore only know how to build armies that are strong against what they are expecting to face in a tournament enviroment.... Therefore you will get melta spam etc. 

The majority of the 'fluff' players here will tell you that everything has its use and that alot of it comes down to luck and how you play rather then the stupid view of 'If you don't use this configuration, you WILL loose.'

A point of that being one idiot saying they'd never use a Stormraven as they managed to destory one on their first turn, hence its weak and useless. But then someone pointed out that they've managed to destroy a landraider on their first turn, and a Landraider is hardly weak and useless now is it?

You've just got to learn to ignore the idiots and how to use your troops to their best effectiveness. 

9 times out of 10, a well balanced force will beat the crap out of a 'spam' force.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> 9 times out of 10, a well balanced force will beat the crap out of a 'spam' force.


If that were true tourney's would be won by balanced forces, they are not, they are won by spammed min-maxed armies. Just a thought.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

The point there though is that no-one takes a well balenced force to a tourney, they all take their spam forces.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> The point there though is that no-one takes a well balenced force to a tourney, they all take their spam forces.


But if a Well balanced force always beats a spam force they would always take a well balanced force, so they would win. There's no rule that you must spam in tourney's, it's just the most effective thing to do so people do. 40K encourages degenerate strategies to win games, tourney lists are the end result of that.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

My own experience is that 75% of the game is how to build your list, 24% Tactics, 1% Luck. With the correct build, your targets and tactics are fairly predefined and you have plenty of fallback, and only horrendous rolling can stop you winning with certain armies.


----------



## sir_m1ke (Dec 7, 2008)

Throwing my ideas into the ring

- Fire Dragons are the only unit in the Elites that can be taken unless your army is geared towards cc (ie. 3 or more GOOD (not seer councils) cc units in the list), otherwise you are just throwing points at an opponent who will have either more troops than you or better troops than you- most cases both. Dragons bring 5 melta weapons to the party which, given the proliferation of mech in 5e, makes them the unit to take

- Im not impressed by fire prisms, for me its all about the DAVU Falcons- holo-fields are one of the few advantages we have left. I can take out tanks just as easily with 3 S8 shots from a falcon as i will with >230pts for 2 fire prisms that can be glanced to hell

- Stella's tone and general communication is a bit aggressive for my liking, but honestly i agree with his comments 4 times out of 5 (not necessarily the way they are communicated but the facts/opinions contained) which is more than most posters on here

Oh, and Night Spinners add nothing to the army except a fancy "slow down" mechanic and a bit of a laugh vs. bike and jump pack armies. otherwise, a falcon can do much more for a relatively small points increase


----------

